
Show HN: A FB Messenger Bot Written on Kotlin+Lambda - aldrinleal
https://github.com/ingenieux/lambada-telegram-bot/
======
aldrinleal
This project uses Lambada, our take for a Maven Based Serverless Environment,
and Combines CloudFormation, CloudWatch, Lambda, ngrok and API Gateway with
Kotlin to build a local development environment for FB Bots, then deploying to
production.

I will need to enhance the production deployment docs, but it basically works.
Currently, it implements a "Choose your Own Adventure" interpreter on FB
Messenger. :)

Feel free to come up with any questions and comments. I'm happy to help. :)

Thank you.

